# Loma Linda BS Paramedicine



## daedalus (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard of their Emergency Medicine BS program for paramedics? The curriculum look amazing and is shared with some medical school classes. I might transfer over there to finish undergrad and apply to PA or Med school after. 

Here are some of the required courses: 

AHCJ 305 Infectious Disease and the Healthcare Provider (1) Current issues related to infectious disease, with a special emphasis on principles of epidemiology and etiology of HIV/AIDS. Discussion of disease pathology and modes of transmission compared with hepatitis, tuberculosis, and influenza. Development of ethical response to psychosocial, economic, and legal concerns. Strategies and programs for education, prevention, and identification of resources. Impact on the healthcare worker, risk factors and precautions for blood-borne pathogens, HIV, hepatitis, and tuberculosis.

AHCJ 324 Psychosocial Models and Interventions (2-3)
Orientation to major models of stress, crisis, and psychological trauma. Understanding psychosocial reactions and responses of populations, individuals, and care providers to societal disruption and trauma, medical emergencies, and death and dying. Application of principles for suicide intervention, critical incident debriefings, and death notification. Methods in providing temporary, adequate psychological care for individuals in psychosocial crisis. Additional project required for third unit.

AHCJ 402 Pathology I (4)
Fundamental mechanisms of disease, including cell injury, inflammation, repair, regeneration, and fibrosis; vascular, cardiac, respiratory, gastrointestinal, hepatobiliary, urinary, reproductive, endocrine, and integumentary pathologies.

AHCJ 403 Pathology II (4)
Fundamental mechanisms of disease, including the central and peripheral nervous systems; bone and joint, skeletal muscle, developmental, genetic, infectious, parasitic pathologies, and neoplasia. Additional requirement of two autopsy viewings and written report.

AHCJ 461 Research Methods for Allied Health Professions (2)
Introduction to the scientific method in research. Focus on the major steps of the research process as they relate to research-report evaluation, proposal writing, literature review, development of conceptual framework, and identification of variables, statement of hypothesis, research design, and analysis and presentation of data.

EMMC 308 Pharmacology (3)
General overview of pharmacology—including pharmacokinetics, pharmacodynamics, and therapeutics of drugs. Basic definitions, sources of information, classification of drugs, and principles and mechanisms of drug actions. Emphasis on prehospital drug categories.

EMMC 314 ECG Interpretation (2)
Development of basic ECG interpretation skills. Focus on anatomy and physiology, underlying pathophysiology, basic rhythm recognition, and overview of related treatments. Special emphasis on skills needed by bed-side practitioner to differentiate between benign and life-threatening dysrhythmias.

EMMC 315 Cardiology (3)
Assists the health care provider to develop assessment skills and to increase knowledge of medical management of the patient with acute and chronic cardiovascular disorders. Focus on anatomy and physiology, underlying pathophysiology, advanced history taking and physical assessment, cardiovascular pharmacology, electrical modalities, cardiac diagnostic testing, and current research. Special emphasis on the emergency care of patients with myocardial infarction and trauma to the cardiovascular system. Assignment includes interaction with cardiac patients and observation of diagnostic studies in the clinical setting.

EMMC 316 12-Lead ECG Interpretation (2)
Designed for health care providers who are familiar with basic ECG monitoring and are seeking to learn principles of application and interpretation of the 12-lead system. Special emphasis on recognition of the acute myocardial infarction. Additional topics include identifying: axis deviation, acute ischemic conditions, electrolyte imbalances, bundle-branch block, and infarct impostors. Practical application of information to bedside care of cardiac patients, with emphasis on patient assessment, data collection, and use of the 12-lead to guide rapid intervention. Certificate issued upon successful completion of the course.

EMMC 325 Current Issues in Emergency Medical Services (2)
Seminar-style discussion regarding current issues and controversies in emergency medicine. May include topics such as prehospital use of thrombolytic therapy, managed care, primary-care advanced-scope paramedic practice, etc.

EMMC 331 Introduction to Theories of Emergency Medical Services (2)
Introduction to prehospital medical services. Roles and responsibilities of paramedics and EMTs. EMS systems design, constraints, and operating problems. EMS environment and scene issues. Medical-legal issues. History and current state of prehospital care and medical oversight.

EMMC 332 Theories of Emergency Medical Services (2)
Investigation of the dimensions of emergency medical services. Influence of environment on oxygen delivery. Development of paradigms for EMS. Decision making in the constrained environment. Stress models and role theories. Discussion of EMS as sequential environments from public health to critical care.


EMMC 435 Disasters, WMD, and Terrorism (3)
Introduction to EMS response involving large-scale natural disasters and weapons of mass destruction (WMD). Exploration of prehospital and hospital treatment. Evaluation of current issues facing EMS personnel. Crisis and consequence management, theories of terrorism response, and state and federal resources. Discussion of interagency roles, overview of social and psychological aspects, policy development and the media, comparison of response protocols of disaster versus terrorist incidents.

EMMC 436 Trauma and Surgical Care (2) 
Emergency evaluation, assessment, and care of the trauma patient. Prehospital resuscitation, stabilization, and rapid transport. Overview of traumatic injuries, multi-system trauma, surgical management and care of the trauma patient. Principles of care of the patient after stabilization and surgery. Discussion of kinematics, emerging trends in trauma care, trauma centers, and injury prevention programs.

EMMC 445 Perinatal and Pediatric Emergencies (3)
Emergent evaluation and care of the perinatal and pediatric patient. Cardiac, gastrointestinal, hematologic, renal, and metabolic conditions and treatment. Discussion of appropriate versus inappropriate child development and behavior including developmental stages, temperaments, feeding disorders, sleep disorders, mental retardation, and attention deficit. Psychosocial aspects pediatric, child, and adolescent psychiatric disorders.

EMMC 446 Physical Diagnosis (2)
Systematic review of assessment techniques utilized in patient assessment. Emphasis on assessment of major body systems. Overview of physical exam techniques and interpretation of findings. Lecture, reading, and discussion of case studies.

EMMC 447 Geriatrics and Aging (3)
The course will provide a forum for discussing current trends in aging and identifying the needs of an older population; discussion of psychological and social changes in the older adult, the physiologic process of aging and medical considerations unique to age; management of geriatric trauma, medical emergencies, and the impact of chronic diseases; establishing a social response to aging and viable healthcare delivery models for older adults.

EMMC 448 Advanced Physical Diagnosis and Critical Care (2)
Advanced assessment techniques utilized in management of critical care patient. Emphasis on interpretation of laboratory tests, chest radiographs, arterial blood gases, and other tests used to evaluate the patient. Theories of mechanical ventilation and oxygen therapy. Administration of aerosol treatments, gases and gas mixtures. Operation of transport ventilators and intravenous pumps and infusion devices.

EMMC 451 Healthcare Management for Prehospital Providers (2)
Basic principles of management and how they relate to EMS systems. Federal, state, and local authority for EMS delivery and services, resources for and constraints to EMS systems, relationship to and impact on public safety and health care delivery systems, interface of public and private organizations, current and future issues.


EMMC 464 Ethics and Leadership for Emergency Services (2)
Examines the theory and conceptual framework to view and practice ethical leadership as a collective enterprise. Exploration of emerging paradigms of leadership. Clarify and contrast differing approaches to leadership and leadership development. Compare and contrast the situational approach of the processes of administration, management, and leadership. Learner-designated activities are utilized to develop a personal philosophy of leadership, and assess individual characteristics and relate those strengt


http://www.llu.edu/allied-health/sahp/emc/programinfo.page?


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 21, 2009)

That program looks amazing!  I would like to see more programs like that.  I tend to hope that eventually it will be the norm, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Decent program as I have linked to it several times.  Their 4 year RT program is also good.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 21, 2009)

Look very much like my university curriculum. 

I don't see why a paramedic degree shouldn't just a be a cut down medical degree, with a few added extras specific to pre-hospital work. Taking the emergency medicine components of medicine would sure help in having an inter professional understanding of pt care. 

It's my understanding that med students (or some element of the medical fraternity) take some of their cardiac arrest management training at the Paramedic department (they're part of the same faculty of the university). It makes sense to me that we could then take some of their classes as well. A trauma physiology unit perhaps. Or maybe their AnP classes. We take classes along with nurses, OTs, physios etc but it seems to me that fundamentally, paramedicine is more similar to medicine than any of the allied health profession.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Melclin said:


> , paramedicine is more similar to medicine than any of the allied health profession.


 
The RT program is also very closely related which is why it is also one of the preferred degreed for preparation into  a PA program or even med school because you can supplement heavily into the sciences with the prerequisites.   RT is also covers Advanced Cardiac Life Support as well as Life Support and Critical Care medicine.   The program is also heavy in diagnostics and inhospital lab values which the Paramedic program is not.  

RT is also a lot younger than the Paramedic and is still advancing but then they had started putting the emphasis on education over 20 years ago which boosted the profession.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 21, 2009)

I really don't know much about RTs (nor PAs) because we don't have them here, or at least not in the sense you do.

I had a bit of a ganda at the wiki, and it certainly does look like a good system of education (as an aside, I very much like the idea of RT, it seems to have so much interesting depth to it. By far, enough to warrant its own specialty and to not expect drs to know it all. Makes me wonder how it works over here) The 2 years entry level, 4 year second level and the curriculum reminds me of our paramedic program with its university based academic focus. 

Seems like a fantastic example of how emphasizing high educational standards can help propel a field towards professionalism. Tell me, why was it possible for RT, but has, thus far, proved too difficult for paramedic programs in the US?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes moderators it is long but it is just a small snipet from the extensive catalog.

From Loma Linda College Catelog under "Courses -* RSTH*" :
http://myllu.llu.edu/apps/publications/view_pub.php?root_content_item_id=2200

RSTH 301 Advanced Respiratory Therapy Science I (3) 
Comprehensive review of patient-care techniques. Presents and discusses clinical application of respiratory therapy devices in-depth, and their influences on patient care. Reports and discussions of current and advanced developments. Integrates experience with current concepts and develops logical courses for proper equipment and technique application for specific patient care. (Not taught every year.)
Cross-listing: RSTH 441.


RSTH 302 Advanced Respiratory Therapy Science II (3) 
Comprehensively reviews patient-care techniques. Presents and discusses clinical application of respiratory therapy devices in-depth, and their influences on patient care. Reports and discussions of current and advanced developments. Integrates experience with current concepts and develops logical courses for proper equipment and technique application for specific patient care. (Not taught every year.)
Prerequisite: Junior standing or consent of the department chair.


RSTH 303 Advanced Respiratory Therapy Science III (2) 
Comprehensively reviews patient-care techniques. Presents and discusses clinical application of respiratory therapy devices in-depth, and their influences on patient care. Reports and discussions of current and advanced developments. Integrates experience with current concepts and develops logical courses for proper equipment and technique application for specific patient care. (Not taught every year.)
Prerequisite: Junior standing or consent of the department chair.


RSTH 304 Cardiopulmonary Anatomy and Physiology (4) 
Anatomic and physiologic components of the cardiovascular and respiratory systems investigated. Emphasizes histology, embryology, diffusion, gases transported in the blood, acid-base balance, lung volumes and capacities, mechanics of ventilation, ventilation perfusion relationships, regulation or respiration, cardiac cell-membrane action potentials, and excitation-contraction coupling.


RSTH 311 Advanced Neonatal Respiratory Care (3) 
Neonatal and fetal physiology, diseases, and therapeutic interventions. Emphasizes neonatal respiratory care. Reviews current research related to high-frequency ventilation, extracorporeal membrane oxygenation, and surfactant therapy.


RSTH 315 Pediatric Perinatal Respiratory Care (2) 
Pathophysiology of the newborn, prenatal risk factors, pediatric cardiopulmonary diseases, diagnostics, monitoring of clinical indices, and treatments used in perinatal/pediatric respiratory care. Advanced information on surfactant administration, high-frequency ventilation, and ECMO. (May be used toward post-professional B.S. degree in respiratory care in place of RSTH 422.)


RSTH 323 Pulmonary Function Methodology (3) 
Evaluates pulmonary function in health and disease through spirometry, plethysmography, helium dilution, nitrogen washout, single-breath nitrogen, volume of isoflow, and diffusing capacity studies, including blood-gas instrumentation, quality control, quality assurance, and current ATS standards. Lecture and laboratory.


RSTH 331 Pharmacology I (2) 
Surveys pharamacologic agents currently used in medicine--including their kinetics, dynamics, and therapeutics. Emphasizes drugs and their effects on the respiratory, cardiovascular, and autonomic nervous systems. Topics include the bronchodilators, anti-inflammatory agents, mucokinetic agents, cardiovascular agents, diuretics, antimicrobials, neuromuscular agents, and agents used to treat nicotine dependence.


RSTH 332 Pharmacology II (2) 
Surveys pharamacologic agents currently used in medicine--including their kinetics, dynamics, and therapeutics. Emphasizes drugs and their effects on the respiratory, cardiovascular, and autonomic nervous systems. Topics include the bronchodilators, anti-inflammatory agents, mucokinetic agents, cardiovascular agents, diuretics, antimicrobials, neuromuscular agents, and agents used to treat nicotine dependence.


RSTH 334 Patient Assessment (2) 
General introduction to the clinical setting. Assesses and evaluates patients with respiratory disease. Develops clinical practice habits and patient-care techniques. Student must obtain current cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR) certification from the American Heart Association before the end of the term.
Corequisite: RSTH 341.


RSTH 341 Respiratory Therapy Science I (5) 
Basic principles of respiratory therapy, as related to gas physics; medical-gas storage and therapy; and administration of humidity, aerosol and airway-pressure therapies, artificial airways, and resuscitation devices. Emphasizes methods of administration of the therapy, with special attention placed on the equipment used, as well as applies this information to the clinical setting.


RSTH 342 Respiratory Therapy Science II (5) 
Lecture and laboratory presentation of the principles of respiratory therapy related to lung-inflation therapy; use of artificial airways, and their care and complications. Introduces mechanical ventilatory support, including beginning ventilators, support systems, comparison of methods, and respiratory monitoring. Emphasizes application of this information to the clinical setting.
Prerequisite: RSTH 341.


RSTH 343 Respiratory Therapy Science III (4) 
Lecture and laboratory presentation of the principles of respiratory therapy related to mechanical ventilatory support, including patient management and ventilatory support systems. Emphasizes methods of ventilatory support, with special attention to the mechanical ventilators commonly used in the students' clinical sites. Applies this information to the clinical setting.
Prerequisite: RSTH 341, RSTH 342.


RSTH 354 Case Studies in Adult Respiratory Care (2) 
Adult critical-care concepts presented through a case-study approach. Respiratory care plan used to present diseases, treatment, and procedures relevant to respiratory care. Patient rounds further develop critical-thinking skills in a patient-care setting.
Prerequisite: RSTH 381.


RSTH 366 Diagnostic Techniques (3) 
Continues the clinical use of diagnostic tests and procedures. Emphasizes evaluation of chest radiographs, electrocardiography, and monitoring hemodynamics. Lecture and laboratory.
Prerequisite: RSTH 304, RSTH 331.


RSTH 381 Cardiopulmonary Diseases I (2) 
Comprehensively studies cardiopulmonary diseases and their adverse effects. Course content includes disease etiology, pathology, pathophysiology, clinical features, prognosis, treatment, and prevention.
Prerequisite: RSTH 304, RSTH 331, RSTH 341.


RSTH 382 Cardiopulmonary Diseases II (2) 
Comprehensively studies cardiopulmonary diseases and their adverse effects. Course content includes disease etiology, pathology, pathophysiology, clinical features, prognosis, treatment, and prevention.
Prerequisite: RSTH 304RSTH 381*RSTH 342 (*may be taken concurrently).


RSTH 391 Respiratory Care Practicum I (2) 
General introduction to the clinical setting; assessment of patients with respiratory disease. Develops work habits and patient-care techniques. Students must obtain current cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR) certification from the American Heart Association before the end of the quarter.
Prerequisite: RSTH 341; AHA CPR certification . Corequisite: RSTH 342.


RSTH 392 Respiratory Care Practicum II (2) 
Applies specific therapeutic techniques, including oxygen and humidity therapy, aerosol therapy, airway management, lung-inflation techniques, and chest physiotherapy.
Prerequisite: RSTH 342, RSTH 391; AHA CPR certification. Corequisite: RSTH 343.


RSTH 393 Respiratory Care Practicum III (4) 
Applies therapeutic techniques in continuous mechanical ventilation; special procedures, operation and postanesthesia room, and arterial blood-gas laboratory.
Prerequisite: RSTH 343, RSTH 382, RSTH 392. Corequisite: RSTH 404.


RSTH 401 Cardiopulmonary Intensive Care (2-4)
Management of the patient with cardiopulmonary failure. Theory and capabilities of various life-support and monitoring systems.
Prerequisite: Postprofessional student, senior standing, or consent of instructor.


RSTH 404 Critical Care (4) 
Continues the theory, practice, and knowledge of mechanical ventilation--providing an integrated approach to respiratory care in the critical-care arena. A systems-based approach used to incorporate respiratory care concepts, such as planning and implementing of protocols, best-practice guidelines, etc. Presentations, projects, and critical evaluation used to increase critical-thinking skills and patient-care skills.


RSTH 411 Advanced Cardiac Life Support (2) 
Principles and techniques of advanced emergency cardiac care: review of basic CPR, endotracheal intubation, and the use of airway adjuncts. Monitoring and dysrhythmia recognition. Essential and useful drugs for cardiac life support. Intravenous techniques. Appropriate use of devices for elective cardioversion or defibrillation, stabilization, and transportation. Use of circulatory adjuncts. Acid-base balance, drug therapy, and therapeutic interventions.


RSTH 421 Perinatal and Pediatric Respiratory Care (2) 
Fetal development and circulation. Prenatal risk factors. Newborn resuscitation; newborn and pediatric assessment. Etiology, pathophysiology, course, treatment, and outcome of respiratory diseases as they relate to problems in pediatrics and neonatology. Discusses ECMO, high-frequency ventilation, and nitric oxide.
Prerequisite: RSTH 304, RSTH 331.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

http://myllu.llu.edu/apps/publications/view_pub.php?root_content_item_id=2200

RSTH 422 Advanced Perinatal and Pediatric Respiratory Care (2) 
Pathophysiology of newborn and pediatric diseases likely to be encountered by the respiratory-care practitioner. Perinatal risk factors, resuscitation, and research on the transition to extrauterine life. Diagnostics, monitoring of clinical indices, and treatments used in perinatal/pediatric respiratory care. Advanced information on surfactant, high-frequency ventilation, and ECMO.
Prerequisite: RSTH 421; or consent of instructor; does not apply to post-professional respiratory care students.


RSTH 424 Exercise Physiology and Pulmonary Rehabilitation (3) 
Metabolism of carbohydrates, lipids, and proteins in energy production, oxygen consumption, carbon dioxide production, and respiratory quotient applied to measurable counterparts of oxygen uptake, carbon dioxide output, and respiratory exchange ratio at rest and during exercise. Metabolic studies, body-fat composition, exercise studies, and malnutrition in chronic obstructive pulmonary disease utilized as a foundation for evaluation and implementation of pulmonary rehabilitation program. Rehabilitation components include team assessment, patient training, exercise, psychosocial intervention, and follow-up.


RSTH 431 Senior Project I (2) 
Students required to develop a proposal for a research paper/project. Under the direction of the program director, students assigned to a mentor who will assist them with developing their paper/project.


RSTH 432 Senior Project II (2) 
Develops and expands research paper/project begun during previous quarter. Literature search, research question, and data-collection methods developed.
Prerequisite: RSTH 431.


RSTH 433 Senior Project III (2) 
Data-collection completed, data analyzed, conclusions and findings written up for publication and for poster presentation.
Prerequisite: RSTH 431, RSTH 432.


RSTH 434 Advanced Patient Assessment (2) 
Advanced skills in interviewing, physical examination, and interpretation of laboratory data. Lecture, reading material, and physical-examination procedures. Provides insight for better interview and examination of patients with cardiopulmonary disease. Increases understanding of the pathophysiology behind the symptoms.
Prerequisite: RSTH 334; Does not apply to postprofessional respiratory care students .


RSTH 441 Respiratory Therapy Science IV (3) 
Presents and discusses the clinical application of respiratory therapy devices in-depth, and their influences on patient care. Reports and discussions of current and advanced developments. Emphasizes application of this information to the clinical setting. (Not taught every year.)
Prerequisite: RSTH 341, RSTH 342, RSTH 343; or consent of instructor. Cross-listing: RSTH 301.

RSTH 444 Case Studies in Neonatal/Pediatric Respiratory Care (2) 
Develops respiratory care-management skills in caring for the neonatal and pediatric patient through the presentation of student case studies. Clinical staff and faculty review current management of the newborn, infant, and child. Student presents patients and explains implications of care. Develops presentation skills.
Prerequisite: RSTH 421; Does not apply to postprofessional respiratory care students .


RSTH 451 Respiratory Care Affiliation I (2) 
General care, basic critical care, and advanced critical care in the adult, pediatric, and neonatal setting as practiced at LLUMC. Open to students who are now, or have been recently, employed by LLUMC.
Prerequisite: CA RCP licensure.


RSTH 452 Respiratory Care Affiliation II (2) 
Specialty clinical assignments selected from the following areas: adult critical care, cardiopulmonary specialties, pediatrics and neonates, polysomnography, rehabilitation and patient education, research, and special procedures. Limited to students in the postprofessional B.S. degree program in respiratory care.
Prerequisite: AHCJ 461, RSTH 315, RSTH 422.


RSTH 453 Respiratory Care Affiliation III (2) 
Specialty clinical assignments selected from the following areas: adult critical care, cardiopulmonary specialties, pediatrics and neonates, polysomnography, rehabilitation and patient education, research, and special procedures. Limited to students in the post-professional B.S. degree program in respiratory care.
Prerequisite: AHCJ 461, RSTH 315, RSTH 452; CA RCP licensure.


RSTH 454 Respiratory Care Affiliation IV (2) 
Specialty clinical assignments selected from the following areas: adult critical care, cardiopulmonary specialties, pediatrics and neonates, polysomnography, rehabilitation and patient education, research, and special procedures. Limited to students in the post-professional B.S. degree program in respiratory care.
Prerequisite: AHCJ 461, RSTH 315, RSTH 452; CA RCP licensure.


RSTH 455 Respiratory Care Affiliation V (2) 
Specialty clinical assignments selected from the following areas: adult critical care, cardiopulmonary specialties, pediatrics and neonates, polysomnography, rehabilitation and patient education, research, and special procedures. Limited to students in the post-professional B.S. degree program in respiratory care.
Prerequisite: AHCJ 461, RSTH 315, RSTH 452.


RSTH 457 Physical Diagnosis I (2) 
Systematic review of bedside assessment techniques utilized in the care of patients with respiratory disease. Student presentations and discussions of selected cases that involve diagnostic and therapeutic modalities of particular interest to respiratory therapists. (Three [3] units required for B.S. degree in respiratory therapy.)


RSTH 458 Physical Diagnosis II (1) 
Continues discussion of clinical assessment techniques and interpretation of findings in patients with cardio-pulmonary disease. Emphasizes use of laboratory tests, chest radiographs, arterial blood gases, and other tests used to evaluate the patient. Lecture, reading, and discussion of case studies.


RSTH 462 Management Practicum II (2) 
Experience in management of respiratory or emergency medical-care management. Clinical application of the theoretical management skills developed during the didactic portions of the training.


RSTH 463 Management Practicum III (2) 
Experience in management of respiratory or emergency medical-care management. Clinical application of the theoretical management skills developed during the didactic portions of the training.


RSTH 464 Case Management in Respiratory Care (2) 
Utilizes a case-management approach to patient care in the management and evaluation of treatment and disease. Special emphasis on case management of the respiratory care patient includes discharge planning, utilization review, patient assessment, cost containment, patient education, and integration issues.
Prerequisite: RSTH 334, RSTH 424, RSTH 434; Does not apply to postprofessional respiratory care students .


RSTH 466 Advanced Diagnostic Techniques (2) 
Advanced diagnostic theory and practice in the following areas: Holter monitoring, echocardiography, bronchoscopy, sleep studies, and other relevant respiratory care diagnostics.
Prerequisite: RSTH 366; or consent of instructor. Does Not apply to post- professional respiratory.


RSTH 471 Instructional Techniques I (2) 
Develops units of instruction, instructional objectives, and evaluation procedures. Students observe and participate in classroom management; and apply teaching principles through experience in various teaching activities, such as community preventive health care programs, in-service and continuing education, and college classroom and clinical teaching. Conferences and individual guidance.


RSTH 472 Instructional Techniques II (2) 
Develops units of instruction, instructional objectives, and evaluation procedures. Observation and participation in classroom management. Applies teaching principles through experience in various teaching activities, such as community preventive health care programs, in-service and continuing education, and college classroom and clinical teaching. Conferences and individual guidance.
Prerequisite: RSTH 471.


RSTH 473 Instructional Techniques III (2) 
Develops units of instruction, instructional objectives, and evaluation procedures. Students observe and participate in classroom management; and apply teaching principles through experience in various teaching activities, such as community preventive health care programs, in-service and continuing education, and college classroom and clinical teaching. Conferences and individual guidance.
Prerequisite: RSTH 472.


RSTH 474 Cardiopulmonary Health Promotion and Disease Prevention (2) 
Selected topics dealing with aspects of disease prevention. Includes the relevance of statistics, epidemiology, research designs, and clinical trials; as well as selected disease trends, lifestyle modification, the role of physical activity, nutrition and immunization, and public health approaches to communicable diseases.
Prerequisite: RSTH 424.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

RSTH 485 Evidenced Based Medicine in Respiratory Care I (4) 
Provides basic knowledge and experience in the area of evidenced-based medicine as it relates to respiratory care practice and research.


RSTH 486 Evidenced Based Medicine in Respiratory Care II (4) 
Provides advanced knowledge and experience in the area of evidenced-based medicine as it relates to respiratory care practice and research. Emphasizes the neonatal and pediatric areas of respiratory care.


RSTH 487 Evidenced Based Medicine in Respiratory Care III (4) 
Provides advanced knowledge and experience in the area of evidenced-based medicine as it relates to respiratory care practice and research. Emphasizes the adult areas of respiratory care.


RSTH 491 Education Practicum I (2) 
Provides experience in clinical education, evaluation, and scheduling. Familiarizes student with hospital affiliation agreements and accreditation issues.
Prerequisite: CA RCP licensure.


RSTH 492 Education Practicum II (2) 
Provides experience in clinical education, evaluation, and scheduling. Familiarizes student with hospital affiliation agreements and accreditation issues.
Prerequisite: CA RCP licensure.

RSTH 493 Education Practicum III (2) 
Provides experience in clinical education, evaluation, and scheduling. Familiarizes student with hospital affiliation agreements and accreditation issues.
Prerequisite: CA RCP licensure.


RSTH 494 Respiratory Care Practicum IV (2) 
Students develop professional competence and maturity in the clinical setting. Comprehensive training in all aspects of respiratory care, including the pulmonary function laboratory and home care.
Prerequisite: RSTH 343, RSTH 382, RSTH 393, RSTH 404.


RSTH 495 Respiratory Care Practicum V (2) 
Specialty training in respiratory care practice. Students rotate to specialized areas of respiratory care, increasing their proficiency and understanding in the following areas: neonatal/pediatric critical care, adult critical care, cardiopulmonary diagnostics, hyperbaric medicine, sleep disorders medicine, cardiopulmonary rehabilitation, and extended care. In addition, students continue their professional development and competency in the general and critical care settings.
Prerequisite: RSTH 494, RSTH 404.

RSTH 496 Respiratory Care Practicum VI (3) 
Continues specialty training in respiratory care practice. Students rotate to specialized areas of respiratory care, increasing their proficiency and understanding in the following areas: neonatal/pediatric critical care, adult critical care, cardiopulmonary diagnostics, hyperbaric medicine, sleep disorders medicine, cardiopulmonary rehabilitation, and extended care. In addition, students continue their professional development and competency in the general and critical care settings.
Prerequisite: RSTH 495.


RSTH 499 Respiratory Therapy Independent Study (.5-2)
Student submits project or paper on a topic of current interest in an area of respiratory therapy. Regular meetings provide student with guidance and evaluation. Elected on the basis of need or interest. The .5 unit of credit designed to offer directed experience in the prevention of AIDS and other communicable diseases in the clinical setting

http://myllu.llu.edu/apps/publications/view_pub.php?root_content_item_id=2200


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

RT's success has largely been due to role models starting with the education. Even when at the the "cert" level, it was largely taught at colleges where the instructors or educators were required to have degrees. Then, in the hospital it was "keeping up with Jones' " as we watched other professions such as OT, SLP and PT advance the reimbursement ladder by obtaining higher degrees to where they became the "Rock Stars" in the eyes of the hospital were had once been. So, we expanded indepth and were able to increase our roles and value to the hospital.

Many hospitals had also started requiring RTs to have a degree long before it became mandatory. It also became somewhat of a peer pressure to not be the weakest link since we were at the side of the physicians in the critical care units. Thus, when the degree did become mandatory, it wasn't a big shock since the majority already held degrees. We also had to show our strength by education to the RNs who for a long time did fight our presence. Now we are considered professionals as Therapists and not "techs". 

In teaching hospitals, people are more conscious of degrees. Weekend and specialty certs are good but they don't translate universally since each profession has their own. College education does. This is what EMS should have learned a long time ago when they keep showing up in Washington DC with the 50+ different certs and license from the states along with a bunch of weekend courses. The legislators had not time to sort through that mess to see if they could put a professional reimbursement value on each one. 


RT also has just one credentialing agency which is recognized in all states.
www.nbrc.org

RT also has one strong national association that represents all RTs regardless of where and who they work for.
www.aarc.org

Each state then has its own association associated with the national.
example:
Florida
http://www.fsrc.org/

Of course I was also still a Paramedic moonlighting as an RT and there were times I wish I didn't have a job that vested me in a good pension because RT amazing as to how they expanded.  In EMS, we expanded by consolidating our FDs to become massive mega county systems.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to elaborate a little more on this and hopefully the moderators won't think it is off topic and snip it. I do feel this thread daedalus has started should also open up a conversation about higher education and how a profession can diversify.

Not all the classes I posted for RT are required. In fact many are specialty. Some may take the classes as electives and some may come back later to broaden their knowlege.

As Rid has said many times, EMS can not longer go on justifying its worth by just offering a ride to the hospital. 

Health care is a business and the professions that recognized this early grew stronger faster. RT's role models were probably Physical Therapy. RT was golden during the 80s when Medicare was throwing money at them for giving a nebulizer treatment. It went on to be classified as a therapy which consists of assessment and education with each 15 -20 minute session. EKG was also a very profitable department and yes it was separate for many years. Medicare was throwing money at them for doing an EKG. 

However, Medicare and other insurances, including HMOs, readjusted their reimbursement schedules. RT realized that slinging nebs on everyone for anything was a waste and had started reinventing itself for when Medicare drastically reduced the payment for a neb. Some of the EKG departments also went to RT and the techs that just did EKGs as a sole skill vanished. RT gave some of the nebs back to nursing for which the hospital then got no reimbursement and those txs done in the ED today by nurses are not reimbursed except for the med. 

When RNs found they could not staff the cath labs or HBO due to a shortage of qualified RNs, RT was ready with CardioPulmonary degrees to take over that area in some places. When HMOs and private hospitals looked at the cost of a physician intubating, RT was there ready to bargain on a different schedule. In fact, it is interesting to see the differing charges for MD, CRNA, PA and RT. Again, it is the education that these individuals have bargained with. 

Now that hospitals and the nation's healthcare are exploring ways to take the load off EDs, RTs have petitioned with another Bill for expanded roles in clinics and doctors' office and are using Bachelors and Masters degrees for bargaining power. 

Paramedics did get the message finally to do CCT and Specialty transport. However, while being recognized and reimbursed, it is very inconsistent and as Dr. Bledsoe's article has pointed out, in some areas it is misrepresented and probably what one might even call a rip off since the Paramedics may have very little Critical Care knowledge. 

Thus, every health care profession has had to reinvent itself to stay competitive and play the reimbursement game. EMS has just been slow to recognize this and the egos of some have gotten into the way by mistaking a few advanced skills as making them "physician extenders" without realizing what medicine was all about. 

Even if the degree isn't required for EMS right now, one should consider it as you might start a trend or be in position when things change.  Once change is finally initiated, things can move rapidly.  

Sidenote: American RTs also took note of the Canadians as they had advanced their education long before we did.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The RT program is also very closely related which is why it is also one of the preferred degreed for preparation into  a PA program or even med school because you can supplement heavily into the sciences with the prerequisites.   RT is also covers Advanced Cardiac Life Support as well as Life Support and Critical Care medicine.   The program is also heavy in diagnostics and inhospital lab values which the Paramedic program is not.
> 
> RT is also a lot younger than the Paramedic and is still advancing but then they had started putting the emphasis on education over 20 years ago which boosted the profession.



My mom got her initial RT education via correspondence when I was a kid (I believe the school she went to is still around).  She eventually got a degree from the same place (again all online/correspondence and arranged clinical).  I am not sure how I feel about online allied health professional programs, I would assume about as much as everyone like Excelsior College from what I read on here.  I don't even know if that school is still around, but I hope they do not try to pass off a paramedic online cert.  Of course no regionally accredited colleges accepted the credit, so before she could go to PA school she had to get a BS from scratch, but I was wondering what everyone thinks of online education for health care professionals.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> My mom got her initial RT education via correspondence when I was a kid (I believe the school she went to is still around). She eventually got a degree from the same place (again all online/correspondence and arranged clinical). I am not sure how I feel about online allied health professional programs, I would assume about as much as everyone like Excelsior College from what I read on here. I don't even know if that school is still around, but I hope they do not try to pass off a paramedic online cert. Of course no regionally accredited colleges accepted the credit, so before she could go to PA school she had to get a BS from scratch, but I was wondering what everyone thinks of online education for health care professionals.


 
I think I know the program she got her "degree" from and it was a rip-off for many RTs during that time.   There are NO online entry level programs accepted at this time primarily due to the clinical hours required.  That is also the primary concern with nursing and Excelsior.  However, once the minimal education requirements are met and some general studies or lecture classes can be done online, one can get a higher degree by alternative methods.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Has anyone heard of their Emergency Medicine BS program for paramedics? The curriculum look amazing and is shared with some medical school classes. I might transfer over there to finish undergrad and apply to PA or Med school after.



Sounds like good curriculum (if mixed in with general ed classes and all that). Also heard their program (somehow) is only two days a week. Not sure if that's a special track or not, but they apparently clump all their classes into a two days. Double check on that, though.

My only concern would be due you being pre-med. It might be a good major because it's different than other applicants. But try to research some data on admittance rates for students come out of that school and that major (heard the major's on the new side, so might not be well-established with medical schools). I don't know if it is or isn't...This was per a UCLA Medical School professor to look into those stats.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> My only concern would be due you being pre-med. It might be a good major because it's different than other applicants.


 
The program has different tracks and one is Pre-med.

http://www.llu.edu/pages/sahp/emc/documents/new_emc_pre-corequisites_bulletin_format_pa-pm_color.pdf


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

Two things to note about Loma Linda given the current conversation.

1. Loma Linda has it's own medical school, so they may know a thing or two about premeds and medical school prereqs. 

2. Anyone considering Loma Linda needs to check out their life style requirments before commiting. It is a 7th Day Adventist school and, unlike a lot of other schools with ties to religion (i.e. Jesuit schools), they take their tie very seriously.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> 2. Anyone considering Loma Linda needs to check out their life style requirments before commiting. It is a 7th Day Adventist school and, unlike a lot of other schools with ties to religion (i.e. Jesuit schools), they take their tie very seriously.


 
They have loosened up a tad. I do remember when you didn't dare get caught drinking a cola or coffee at any of their hospitals or schools. There was also no meat served in the employee cafeteria.

However, you are correct in that it is a much more "strict" environment than a state university.

I believe the religion classes are also still required regardless of the degree program you are in.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a bit of a draw back for me, and the biggest reason I am still 50/50 on it. I live an open lifestyle about my sexuality and I won't go somewhere that I will have to actively hide that. 

Other than that, it is a strong pre med program that will obviously place me way ahead of the curve at another school (I will not attend loma linda med school).


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> That is a bit of a draw back for me, and the biggest reason I am still 50/50 on it. I live an open lifestyle about my sexuality and I won't go somewhere that I will have to actively hide that.
> 
> Other than that, it is a strong pre med program that will obviously place me way ahead of the curve at another school (I will not attend loma linda med school).



Something I admire about you is how open you are with your sexuality, many people do not have the courage to be. It is a shame people are not more open minded about it, or the program isn't more widespread. Wouldn't it be awesome if that kind of program was STANDARD and not so scarce that you had to think about compromising your ethics to attend??


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I believe the religion classes are also still required regardless of the degree program you are in.



That is correct. I applied there for medical school two years ago and balked when the secondary application included an agreement to go to chapel on Wednesday and abstain from tobacco, illegal drugs (both no problem), and alcohol (issue. I don't binge, but I do drink from time to time). Also the school (including library) is closed on Saturday, the 7th Day Adventist day of rest.

My other issue with LLU is that it's in Riverside, which I failed miserably at staying out of (but they can pry my 714 area code from my cold dead hands  )


----------



## silver (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> That is a bit of a draw back for me, and the biggest reason I am still 50/50 on it. I live an open lifestyle about my sexuality and I won't go somewhere that I will have to actively hide that.
> 
> Other than that, it is a strong pre med program that will obviously place me way ahead of the curve at another school (I will not attend loma linda med school).



I would still be a bit apprehensive about going pre-med with that (non-loma linda med school). Consider talking to counselors at med schools you want to go to specifically about that program before enrolling. New, almost experimental (in the sense of academia, this hasn't been around in US) programs may not have the best outcome with med school counselors.

Plus I am not to sure how far ahead of the curve they want you. In medical school you are learning from a different perspective and a more general practitioner model, where their is a methodology behind the way they teach you.

It overall just needs more follow up


----------



## daedalus (Jul 21, 2009)

silver said:


> I would still be a bit apprehensive about going pre-med with that (non-loma linda med school). Consider talking to counselors at med schools you want to go to specifically about that program before enrolling. New, almost experimental (in the sense of academia, this hasn't been around in US) programs may not have the best outcome with med school counselors.
> 
> Plus I am not to sure how far ahead of the curve they want you. In medical school you are learning from a different perspective and a more general practitioner model, where their is a methodology behind the way they teach you.
> 
> It overall just needs more follow up



I certainly agree with some of what you are saying. Allopathic schools are traditionally conservative, and may not look at the undergrad degree in a medical science as a good thing. However, I plan on being a medical director and there is no better premed program than one focusing on issues in EMS. I will find a school that will take me (Loma Linda is prestigious to a certain degree). Good MCAT and GPA along with my 6 plus years of volunteer work at a free clinic should also help out. 

The courses are very broad (like general pathology and general pharm) so they are not too focused on EMS, and I really do not fear having to relearn from a different prospective.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Something I admire about you is how open you are with your sexuality, many people do not have the courage to be. It is a shame people are not more open minded about it, or the program isn't more widespread.


 
You do know your own state's stance on sexuality issues?

Anita Bryant is still a very vivid memory for some here in Florida.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> You do know your own state's stance on sexuality issues?
> 
> Anita Bryant is still a very vivid memory for some here in Florida.



Did I ever mention California? I said people. I don't care about the state's stance on sexuality, doesn't effect my own stance on it.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Did I ever mention California? I said people. I don't care about the state's stance on sexuality, doesn't effect my own stance on it.



I think vent was speaking broadly about Florida.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Did I ever mention California? I said people. I don't care about the state's stance on sexuality, doesn't effect my own stance on it.


 
If the sexuality issue doesn't affect you directly it is easier to have a liberal stance. However, if it is your lifestyle, there may be times when you know you will be viewed differently. Some must say one thing but yet become something else when under scrutiny. I don't believe at this time Florida has overturned all of its old laws on the books that make homosexuality illegal. Thus, in some situations discrimination or what we may believe to be discrimination is actually upholding the law. This was all again rehashed in the courts with the adoption issues by same sex couples.   However, I believe in CA they do not have those same legal issues except when it comes to marriage.

So regardless of one's openness, it may still be a concern when applying for a job or school.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I think vent was speaking broadly about Florida.



And? What does that have to do with my dissapointment that people are still... close minded towards homosexuals? Because I'm from Florida and doesn't mean I will automatically follow the state's general majority.



> If the sexuality issue doesn't affect you directly it is easier to have a liberal stance. However, if it is your lifestyle, there may be times when you know you will be viewed differently.



I don't look down on people who keep it under wraps, I just think it's cool that he is open about it. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't think he is somehow a superior homosexual for it, or a better person.


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2009)

That is really something to consider. Unfortunately, I'm sure the cost of the cource is not so affordable compared to the "ok" pay that your typical EMT/Paramedic earns a year. <_< am I right?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> That is really something to consider. Unfortunately, I'm sure the cost of the cource is not so affordable compared to the "ok" pay that your typical EMT/Paramedic earns a year. <_< am I right?



Sure, if you just keep on operating as an entry level provider. Now get it and start doing QA/QI, training, designing CMEs, etc and you've just increased your value to your employer and you should be able to negotiate better wages than entry level + time served.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And? What does that have to do with my dissapointment that people are still... close minded towards homosexuals? Because I'm from Florida and doesn't mean I will automatically follow the state's general majority.


 
Nobody is accusing you of disliking homosexuals. 

In Florida it is a little more than just being open minded or following the state's majority...which I hope it is still not the majority.

It is about the legal statutes that are still on the books. If daedalus was applying to one of Florida's private colleges, especially those with a religious affiliation, he might be closely scrutinized even if they didn't want to just come out and give the real reason for not accepting him. However, even if they did he might not have a legal defense in Florida.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Nobody is accusing you of disliking homosexuals.
> 
> In Florida it is a little more than just being open minded or following the state's majority...which I hope it is still not the majority.
> 
> It is about the legal statutes that are still on the books. If daedalus was applying to one of Florida's private colleges, especially those with a religious affiliation, he might be closely scrutinized even if they didn't want to just come out and give the real reason for not accepting him. However, even if they did he might not have a legal defense in Florida.



Well obviously the majority of Floridians are looking the other way when it comes to South Beach!  Last year when I went to my best friend/roomie from colleges commitment ceremony/bachelors' party there was no hiding who you are.  I had a blast.  I suppose they only hate you if you are not spending huge bucks on real estate taxes and bringing in large tourist groups with expendable cash.  LOL.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> Well obviously the majority of Floridians are looking the other way when it comes to South Beach! Last year when I went to my best friend/roomie from colleges commitment ceremony/bachelors' party there was no hiding who you are. I had a blast. I suppose they only hate you if you are not spending huge bucks on real estate taxes and bringing in large tourist groups with expendable cash. LOL.


 
Miami Beach was one of the first cities in Dade county to include sexual orientation in their discrimination statement. Dade County just recently included the wording and have allowed domestic partner registration. I do remember the turmoil in the 1980s when Miami was one the the top 3 cities for number of people with HIV/AIDS and Miami Beach was wanting the PD and FD to hire gay people. Luckily Miami Beach did rise above the emotions and tempers to move forward. However, the City of Miami and Dade County took much longer to get over the damage that had already been done in the 70s with the anti-gay rights movement led by the orange juice lady. 

Being openly gay is one thing. But, if you want to challenge one of the old state statutes and adopt or marry, you will have a serious legal battle.  But, at least now few places will deny you housing or employment based on sexual orientation.  Unfortunately just a few years ago that was not the case in Florida.  

Also, during the 70s and 80s, South Beach consisted of retirement hotels and slum type apartment building full of drug addicts.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Also, during the 70s and 80s, South Beach consisted of retirement hotels and slum type apartment building full of drug addicts.



Well that is certainly a change from now!  I would have never guessed that in a million years!


----------

